# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Brisk apo dyll?

## ABIGAIL

*Qimet janë një armik që të gjitha gratë duhet t'i përballojnë. Mëdyshjet e tyre përsa i përket metodave të heqjes së qimeve janë shumë. Cila metodë është më e mirë?

Brisk apo qiri?

Metodat bazë të heqjes së qimeve janë brisku dhe qiriri. Çdo grua zgjedh atë që i preferon më shumë, por është e rëndësishme të dimë anët pozitive dhe negative për çdo metodë veç e veç.

Brisku, ndoshta është metoda më e përhapur e heqjes së qimeve tek gratë. Është e thjeshtë, praktikuese dhe veçanërisht një zgjidhje e padhimbshme. Praktikohet në çdo çast pa qënë e nevojshme ndonjë lloj parapërgatitjeje. Por ka dhe anë negative. Brisku rrit dendësinë e qimeve dhe i bënë më të ashpra. Zgjat 3-4 ditë, dhe rrënjët janë të dukshme akoma edhe pas rruajtjes me brisk. Një mangësi tjetër e briskut është se nuk mund të përdoret në të gjitha pjesët e trupit, në të cilat ka qime të padëshirueshme.

Heqja e qimeve me qiri është metoda me përfundime më të mira për heqjen e qimeve në të gjitha pjesët e trupit. Pas heqjes së qimeve, lëkura është më e butë dhe e lëmuar dhe qimet vonohen të dalin për një kohë të gjatë. Kjo metodë ka dy teknika: Shkulja e qimeve me qiri të nxehtë, e cila është  më e shpeshta dhe më e përdorura dhe shkulja me qiri të ftohtë, që përdoret edhe në shtëpi.

 Anët negative të shkuljes së qimeve me qiri të nxehtë dhe të ftohtë janë, se mund të bëhen vetëm në sallone bukurie (megjithese mund të ketë raste që të bëhen edhe në shtëpi por me shume kujdes dhe jo nga vetë pesoni) dhe mund shkaktojë dhimbje dhe djegie në zonën ku hiqen qimet.

Çfarëdo mënyre nga të dyja që të bëni, e sigurt është se duhet të jeni të mirëinformuara për të dyja metodat, dhe të zgjidhni atë që ju preferoni. 

©bukuri.com*

----------


## prishtinase

*e mir kjo metoda me qiri    edhe  pse  un kam  tejkalu ket problem me   laser ...*

----------


## Zëu_s

> [B]
> Brisk apo qiri?


çka eshte ajo "brisk" ?

dhe a nuk i thone NUKS atije qe po i thua ti "qiri" ?

----------


## *Lorisa*

Shumë e  vrazhdë kjo fjalia "heqja e qimeve",  zakonisht thuhet depilim edhe në jetën e përditshme jo më kur ta shkruash diku në publik.

Qiriu është qiri, si mund të përdorohet për depilim?!! Ndoshta e kishe fjalën për dyllin, do të duhet shumë përmirësime atij tekstit.

Unë do veçoja depilimin elektrik, është shumë praktik dhe efikas.

----------


## [Perla]

> Shumë e  vrazhdë kjo fjalia "heqja e qimeve",  zakonisht thuhet depilim edhe në jetën e përditshme jo më kur ta shkruash diku në publik.
> 
> Qiriu është qiri, si mund të përdorohet për depilim?!! Ndoshta e kishe fjalën për dyllin, do të duhet shumë përmirësime atij tekstit.
> 
> Unë do veçoja depilimin elektrik, është shumë praktik dhe efikas.


Eshte efikas si jo, por edhe i dhimbshem ne varesi te lekures, ka te tilla qe irritohen nga terheqia e qimeve gjate depilimit duke lene si shenjeza te kuqe ne rrenje.




> *e mir kjo metoda me qiri    edhe  pse  un kam  tejkalu ket problem me   laser ...*


Ne kushte shtepiake metoda e dyllit (prej qiriri) eshte e veshtire per tu realizuar dhe aq me teper ta praktikosh. Kohet e fundit , ne kushte shtepie perdoren preparatet e gatshme ne tip cremi dhe tip letre. 

Preparati ne tip cremi eshte i thjeshte por nuk realizon heqien qe ne rrenje por keputjen e qimeve, keshtu qe ato ridalin shpejte. Kurse letrat jane me efikase por nuk mund te perdoren ne çdo pjese trupi.

Persa i perket Depilimit me lazer, kohet e fundit eshte perhapur ne mase, Besoj se eshte çik i kushtueshem. *Prishtinase* na jep info te metejshme  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Izadora

> Unë do veçoja depilimin elektrik, është shumë praktik dhe efikas.




depilimi elektrik me shkulje te qimes edhte efikas 

por per perdorim te shpejte rasieren
eshte me pak i dhimbshem

----------


## DI_ANA

Jam pro depilimit elektrik dhe atij me dyll te nxehte.Ai me lazer eshte shume i kushtueshem dhe nuk keshillohet nga dermatologet.

----------


## [Perla]

> depilimi elektrik me shkulje te qimes edhte efikas 
> 
> por per perdorim te shpejte rasieren
> eshte me pak i dhimbshem


Kur thua rasiere e ke fjalen per brisk ?

----------


## Izadora

> Kur thua rasiere e ke fjalen per brisk ?



sorry 

po brisku eshte me pak i dhimbshem dhe nuk iriton lekuren

ka brisk edhe ekstra per femrat me Aloe Vera

----------


## [Perla]

> sorry 
> 
> po brisku eshte me pak i dhimbshem dhe nuk iriton lekuren
> 
> ka brisk edhe ekstra per femrat me Aloe Vera


Po prap brisk ngelet moj iza  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Izadora

> Po prap brisk ngelet moj iza




brisk ngel me te vertet po te mbaro pune 
per perdorim te shpejt :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ABIGAIL

> Shumë e  vrazhdë kjo fjalia "heqja e qimeve",  zakonisht thuhet depilim edhe në jetën e përditshme jo më kur ta shkruash diku në publik.
> 
> Qiriu është qiri, si mund të përdorohet për depilim?!! Ndoshta e kishe fjalën për dyllin, do të duhet shumë përmirësime atij tekstit.
> 
> Unë do veçoja depilimin elektrik, është shumë praktik dhe efikas.


Faleminderit per keshillat, por si depilim si heqje e qimeve nuk besoj se eshte turp te thuhet.

Kur them Qiri, kuptohet qe eshte dyll  :buzeqeshje: 

Sigurisht qe depilimi elektrik eshte me i mire sesa brisku, sipas mendimit tim, por depilimi elektrik ka nje rrezik, sepse i jep mundesi qimes te futet nen lekure duke shkaktuar probleme te tjera. Shumica e grave qe perdorim kete lloj depilimi kane hasur kete problem me kalimin e kohes. Sepse qimet kthehen duke u futur ne lekure dhe duke u rritur poshte lekures, duke shkaktuar pucra dhe sigurisht nuk eshte gje e bukur kur shikon qimen te shkoje 2 cm nen lekure ..... 
Kijeni kujdes kete lloj depilimi.

----------


## Zombi

Kinezet kane kohe qe e kan hequr qafe dhe kjo fale tradites se tyre mijevjecare te depilimit. Eshte mire qe femra e meshkuj te japim kontribut per gjeneratat e ardheshme, duke u depiluar me dyll te nxehte, eshte metoda me e shendetshme dhe kur del nga saloni te duket vetja sikur sapo dole nga mitra e nenes.

----------


## ☆Angie☆

> brisk ngel me te vertet po te mbaro pune 
> per perdorim te shpejt



E mi Isadora, du liebst die Schnelligkeit nööööööö  :shkelje syri: 

Une mendoj se depilimi elektrik eshte shume here me efikas per nje rezultat te gjate, por edhe ai me dyll nuk mbetet pas. Secili zgjedh ate menyre se mendon se i pershtatet dhe i zgjidh pune sigurisht si puna e Izadores psh  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Izadora

> Kinezet kane kohe qe e kan hequr qafe dhe kjo fale tradites se tyre mijevjecare te depilimit. Eshte mire qe femra e meshkuj te japim kontribut per gjeneratat e ardheshme, duke u depiluar me dyll te nxehte, eshte metoda me e shendetshme dhe kur del nga saloni te duket vetja sikur sapo dole nga mitra e nenes.




po leke te japim tek saloni  :ngerdheshje: 

eshte e vertet qimja nuk rritet aq shpejt pasi shkulet nga rrenja
me mira eshte me lazer dhe nuk dalin me (mjafton ta perballoje lekura)

----------


## ABIGAIL

> po leke te japim tek saloni 
> 
> eshte e vertet qimja nuk rritet aq shpejt pasi shkulet nga rrenja
> me mira eshte me lazer dhe nuk dalin me (mjafton ta perballoje lekura)


Edhe menyra me lazer do kujdes, e para e punes eshte e shtrenjte, e dyta qe te kete rezultate te mira duhet qe qimja te jete e trashe dhe e zeze, dhe lekura jo shume e holle dhe delikate, dhe e treta qimet dalin perseri pas 3.4 vjetesh. nuk eshte pergjithmone, raste te rralla jane kur mund te mbajne me shume vite.

E mira e punes eshte qe atje ku do e beni te dine mire dhe mos tju lene shenja, sepse po u lane shenja mbeten perjete.

Kijeni kujdes dhe pyetni atje ku do e beni te jene me te vertete te posacmit per kete dhe te bejne nje pune te mire.

----------


## Izadora

> qimet dalin perseri pas 3.4 vjetesh. nuk eshte pergjithmone, raste te rralla jane kur mund te mbajne me shume vite.



shume veta qe e kane aplikuar kete metode(Lazer)

qimet nuk dalin me vetem ne periudhen e menopause(mosha kur te lene periodat) dhe shume pak 




ps. dalja e qimeve ka te bej me hormonet e teperta mashkullore ne trup.

----------


## Dorontina

*Mekon brisku i mir edhe mashkujt do e perdornin keshtu ne fund skan qka me hjek se nduken vite me vite deri ne rrojnê..........*

sa i perket qirit sa perkthim gabim, nuk nduken qimet me qiri,, cire nuk asht qiri ?
scire asht lloj sakezi me sheqer e limon. qe franqezt  e qojn cire (sire) qe dot thot, creme , ka kerem per kepuca per mobile... se ka formen e kremit por ne ket rast me sheqer .

*kjo menyr asht me e sigurt edhe me efikase ...si edhe maqinat Babylis....*

*por ciren(siren)  asht mir me perdorê ne sallon te bukuris se mund te ket pasoja per jetê nese nuk din me perdorê..........*

----------


## ABIGAIL

> shume veta qe e kane aplikuar kete metode(Lazer)
> 
> qimet nuk dalin me vetem ne periudhen e menopause(mosha kur te lene periodat) dhe shume pak 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps. dalja e qimeve ka te bej me hormonet e teperta mashkullore ne trup.


Sa raste di ti qe mbane lazeri kaq shume?
Se une merrem me estetike dhe dhe keto i them nga eksperienca qe kam me klientet e mia.

Periudha me e gjate qe di une per depilim me lazer eshte 5 vjet, pastaj fillojne e dalin.

----------


## Izadora

> Sa raste di ti qe mbane lazeri kaq shume?
> Se une merrem me estetike dhe dhe keto i them nga eksperienca qe kam me klientet e mia.
> 
> Periudha me e gjate qe di une per depilim me lazer eshte 5 vjet, pastaj fillojne e dalin.



keto jane thjeshe te degjuar nga personat qe e kane bere metoden e lazerit

perderisa qimja digjet qe nga rrenja me llogjike nuk del me


nuk eshte profesioni im thjeshte me te degjuar dhe te lexuar


Pulslicht (IPL) dhe lazer

----------

